# Alex Jones thread



## YumonStudios (Aug 19, 2016)

Is a thread for Alex Jones in order, or is that a bad idea?


----------



## Iamthatis (Aug 20, 2016)

He definitely spergs out.  I'm not sure often enough for the thread to be popular.


----------



## YumonStudios (Aug 21, 2016)

Iamthatis said:


> He definitely spergs out.  I'm not sure often enough for the thread to be popular.


Well, there was the Alex Jones X TYT debacle.

I don't think TYT is lolsy enough for that either tho..


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 21, 2016)

Alex rips Ghost off


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 21, 2016)

People who make fun of Alex Jones are just butthurt Turks.


----------



## Null (Aug 21, 2016)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> People who make fun of Alex Jones are just butthurt Turks.
> 
> View attachment 126646


People who make fun of TYT are butthurt armenians.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 21, 2016)

I still have a hard time beveling Alex Jones ins't Kayfabe. He'll scream government conspiracy and then take a 20% cut off nutjob supplies sold on his website.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 21, 2016)

I actually made a thread about Jones like, a few months back that got locked because he was too famous iirc.


----------



## YumonStudios (Aug 22, 2016)

Strelok said:


> I still have a hard time beveling Alex Jones ins't Kayfabe. He'll scream government conspiracy and then take a 20% cut off nutjob supplies sold on his website.


Sounds more like an *Alex Jones *Conspiracy to me...


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 22, 2016)

Null said:


> People who make fun of TYT are butthurt armenians.


Cenk PLEASE


----------

